# Consent+cracy or consent+chy in Greek



## Gatnauth

Hello,

I am spanish, but I hope you understand well my english.

I need a title for an essay. I would like to describe a political system based on individual consent. 

¿How would you call it? I like Consentrcracy but I would like to know how it would be written completely in greek 100% 

I believe consent is συγκατάθεση, but I don't understand the greek alphabet. And I don't know which suits better if I want to express "rule by consent": -cracy or -chy?. I think it's better -cracy but I am not sure


----------



## Andrious

Hi and welcome!

Well, you remind me of Debtocracy. So, in one word, one could describe your system as "Consentcracy=συναινεσιοκρατία". But perhaps it would fit better a two-word term. To do that, we would need more input about your system. For example, if it's a democracy that takes decisions not by majority but by consent, it would fit better something like "Consenting Democracy=Συναινετική Δημοκρατία".


----------



## Gatnauth

Andrious said:


> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Well, you remind me of debtocracy. So, in one word, one could describe your system as "Consentcracy=συναινεσιοκρατία". But perhaps it would fit better a two-word term. To do that, we would need more input about your system. For example, if it's a democracy that takes decisions not by majority but by consent, it would fit better something like "Consenting Democracy=Συναινετική Δημοκρατία".




Thank you very much. 

I believe that in latin alphabet it would be written in this way, wouldn't it? 

Synainetikή Dhmokratίa
synainesiokratίa

And yes, I describe a system based on individual consent in all decisions which concerns/affects anybody. This is the purpose.  Of course there are plenty of difficulties. 

The power would be in the hand of the people, but not necessarily taking decisions collectively by consensus. So I don't know if Synainetikή Dhmokratίa fits.  
And I prefer a one-word concept ;D. But I know it's a complex concept.


----------



## deerdock

I would go with "consentocracy" (not "consentcracy"), as that neologism sounds more fitting when compared with other neologisms of that kind. What you're describing sounds a bit like voluntaryism, I might add.


----------



## Acestor

Hi. Note that on the basis of Latin _consensus_ the word _consensocracy_ already exists as a neologism which some use with the meaning "a form of democracy without elections".
On the other hand, the word that has existed for some time, formed from the adjective _consensual_, is _consensualism_ (=συναινετισμός).


----------



## deerdock

^ Although "consensualism" is suitable in meaning, the word is often linked to consensus decision-making, which his political system is not all about. It's also linked to an ethical theory, which his political system is probably based on. So I don't know whether it's wise to use the same term.


----------



## Gatnauth

deerdock said:


> I would go with "consentocracy" (not "consentcracy"), as that neologism sounds more fitting when compared with other neologisms of that kind. What you're describing sounds a bit like voluntaryism , I might add.



OK, thank you for your suggestion. 


I know about voluntarysm, but there are too many anarchists among them, and I defend some functions of a State, from defense to the public funding of some services and goods

And there's a difference between "volonté"/voluntad and "consent". At least in spanish, and I don't know if in English it's different


----------



## Gatnauth

Acestor said:


> Hi. Note that on the basis of Latin _consensus_ the word _consensocracy_ already exists as a neologism which some use with the meaning "a form of democracy without elections".
> On the other hand, the word that has existed for some time, formed from the adjective _consensual_, is _consensualism_ (=συναινετισμός).



Maybe consensocracy would be more like taking decisions collectively, while I defend the individual consent there where is socially possible.


----------



## sotos

συναινεσιοκρατία is OK but too long. Can be shortened to συναινοκρατία without loosing the meaning. From the v. συναινώ.


----------



## Gatnauth

sotos said:


> συναινεσιοκρατία is OK but too long. Can be shortened to συναινοκρατία without loosing the meaning. From the v. συναινώ.



I'm sorry I didn't see your answer. 

The shorter, the better. 

Do you know if in latin alphabet would be somehing like "Sinainokratia" or "Synainokratia"?


----------



## Andrious

It would be sinainokratia.


----------



## Gatnauth

Andrious said:


> It would be sinainokratia.



Thank you very much.

But it's very strange, isn't it? 

The "υ" of the greek alphabet shouldn't be like a "y"?. It's what some applications transliterate automatically. 

Anyway I prefer "Sinainokratia" because it's similar to "Sinai Mount" (though hebrew), and it can have a double meaning very interesting for the work I am doing.       


It could be a pleasant coincidence.


----------



## sumelic

How you transliterate depends on the purpose. If you're transliterating Modern Greek, the convention is to use letters that represent modern pronunciation like f, v, kh, gh, th, dh, i for φ, β, χ, γ, θ, δ, υ respectively.  If you are making a new word based on Greek roots for English, traditionally the Latin transliteration is used, (ph, b, g, ch, th, d, y)  and the word is often modified to a Latinate form. So you could use "sinainokratia" as a transliteration of the Modern Greek word συναινοκρατία, or you could Latinize it to "synænocracy" "synaenocracy" or "synenocracy".

"Synainokratia" , would not be used because it isn't consistent: for Modern Greek transcription we use "i" not "y", and for Classical-derived terms we use "æ" "e" or "ae" rather than "ai".


----------



## Gatnauth

sumelic said:


> How you transliterate depends on the purpose. If you're transliterating Modern Greek, the convention is to use letters that represent modern pronunciation like f, v, kh, gh, th, dh, i for φ, β, χ, γ, θ, δ, υ respectively.  If you are making a new word based on Greek roots for English, traditionally the Latin transliteration is used, (ph, b, g, ch, th, d, y)  and the word is often modified to a Latinate form. So you could use "sinainokratia" as a transliteration of the Modern Greek word συναινοκρατία, or you could Latinize it to "synænocracy" "synaenocracy" or "synenocracy".
> 
> "Synainokratia" , would not be used because it isn't consistent: for Modern Greek transcription we use "i" not "y", and for Classical-derived terms we use "æ" "e" or "ae" rather than "ai".



So, I will use or *synenocracy* or *sinainokratia*


Thank you very much to all of you


----------

